# satellite 129w help



## grayghost (Mar 21, 2009)

lost all but 15 channels [no good channels] on sat 129w . use to have all channels ,did a rescan and now channels wont download .any help would be great,thanks


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

grayghost said:


> lost all but 15 channels [no good channels] on sat 129w . use to have all channels ,did a rescan and now channels wont download .any help would be great,thanks


*IS THIS A LEGAL SUBSCRIBED SYSTEM?*


----------



## grayghost (Mar 21, 2009)

looking for local channels [woub],[wpby]


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

What dish do you have? Some sort of 1000 or 500 with wing. And what box?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Since this is regarding FTA, I'm moving it to the appropriate forum._


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

grayghost said:


> looking for local channels [woub],[wpby]


You didn't answer the question above. It appears that you have an illegal system since you can't "scan" a legal Dish Network receiver AND you can't get both of those channels in one location with a legal system. So, I am closing this thread. Goodbye.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

LyngSat erroneously reports that Dish's feed of WOUB is available in the clear at 129. It used to be, but it left months ago, and LyngSat's last update on it was May 2008.


----------

